# New Polymer Notes



## Phil-Carney (Aug 11, 2011)

I want to collect some of the new polymer notes that will be issued by
the Bank of Canada soon. Somebody at RBC told me the first one to be released will be the 100 dollar note and it will be released in November of 
this year.

Does anybody know what the serial numbers will be like for the first ones?

My dad gave me some British notes he collected in the 1980's and they started wwwith a AO. 

Anybody else here collect actual money? 

Hope my first post is okay, my apologies in advance if I broke a rule.

Sorry if I seem 'gun shy'

-Phil


----------



## jmlz1987 (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.bankofcanada.ca/banknotes/

100$ - Nov 2011
50$ - Mar 2012
$20,$10,$5 - Late 2013

The serial on the $100 specimen is JHS2912607
and the serial on the $50 specimen is the same, JHS912607


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Are you related to Mark Carney?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Australia has had polymer notes since the 1990s. I am surprised it took is this long to adopt that material. It's quite effective, lasts longer, has many benefits etc.

Did anyone manage to save a $1000 bill before they were pulled from circulation? They were quite beautiful.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Australia has had polymer notes since the 1990s. I am surprised it took is this long to adopt that material. It's quite effective, lasts longer, has many benefits etc.
> 
> Did anyone manage to save a $1000 bill before they were pulled from circulation? They were quite beautiful.


I know that there are at least two main methods to pick notes from the cash cassettes in ATMs. One of the methods has had issues in countries in the AP region (eg Viet Nam). 

I don't know if there were more challenges incorporating antifraud measures into polymer based notes. 

How long has Australia incorporated sales tax into goods? Just wondering if the economics of printing and minting money are subject to the use of cash. My brief time spent in Australia on business shocked me how much cash is still used there. I think it was in the 90's in Canada when debit surpassed the use of cash. 

I'm guessing that there are several criteria which determine when it makes sense to move to polymer. Personally I don't like the feel of it. I wonder how those who are visually challenged rate the ease at identifying the denominations.


----------



## Phil-Carney (Aug 11, 2011)

Not that I know of with Mark Carney. 

If I were, I'd ask him for a new polymer. LOL

But who knows, I haven't done any genealogy on the name.

But thanks for all the great responses.

BTW I'm just starting with Face Book. Does this forum have a fan page there?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> Did anyone manage to save a $1000 bill before they were pulled from circulation? They were quite beautiful.


I actually had a few of each of the notes from the last print in the 80's, and some from the 50's and 30's. (They were wedding gifts) I tried to sell them, but they weren't worth anything (other than $1000). I still have a few of each to hand down to our kids, but haven't figure out what to do with the rest.

Any ideas what to do with a $1000 bill. It seems like a waste because of inflation. So far my favorite is to go to a store, and pay with a $1000 bill. It's quite fun to get the reactions. It only works in larger stores like Costco where they have large amounts of cash, not so well in smaller stores, even department stores. 


I won't frame them as other have suggested.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

$1000 bills were only produced from 1954-69 and then after from 1988 until the end of the issue a few years ago. If you have one, it's worth $1000 and that's a handy, diversified little nest egg hidden out of public view. But if you're agitating to get rid of it, I would say the collector market would be the best way. Banks were supposed to have returned those for shredding when the issue was cancelled so there may be demand in the collector market. Check the websites or larger coin dealers in the country or if you can get a good photo of the note, post it for sale on ebay.

Most places today don't even accept $50 and $100 bills, which is silly because most of the counterfeit notes are things like $10 bills that are very common.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

There were actually 3 different prints as far as I can tell. I don't know about how many series, but I tried to keep a few of each that looked different. 

I've already gone to collectors and dealers, and have been told that these are not rare enough. The older ones are worn, so that makes them just face value. 

My problem is not that I have one, but more than one (which is a great problem), but there's one side of me that says I should keep it because you can't get them any more/ The other side says they are losing value everyday due to inflation because they are not collector editions. I have saved some to pass on to the kids, but just didn't know what to do with the other ones. I know I can take them to the bank, but spending it has been more fun.


----------



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

I’m a very active Canadian Paper Money Collector and I can tell you that $1000 notes are not in demand at all other than a $1000 devil’s face, 1937 or 1935 issues. $1,000 notes are always much more of interest to non collectors than true collectors. With a $1,000 I can buy a Rare note (say 10-20 know to exist) where as there are still over 1.7 million $1,000 in circulation, hardly rare.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I see. Yes, if they're used from circulation then it may be a question of demand. The thing about coin and paper money collecting is that the condition has to be top notch, and condition drives value. If you need to spend the notes I would suggest using them when you buy your next sofa or car or other large purchase. You may exhaust a store's entire float otherwise if you need $990 in change lol.

I only know about the 1954 and 1988 series notes. There were no $1000 bills in the 1969-75 multi-colour issue.


----------



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

Not to go against what you mentioned the-royal-mail as you are correct for the grade but there are always exceptions. I sold a 1954 2$ before Christmas for 5K. Only 7 are known to exist with one other being in the Currency Museum. 

If anybody has anything they want to sell do let me know. As well as anybody who wants some nice Uncirculated note.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Easy,

I have a collection of Canadian money from various years in varying condition.

Can you tell me a good place to find out how much something is worth?

I a few bills that start with an X for serial numbers, 5 cents from 1920-today and a few uncirculated special edition coins amongst other things.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I do have some form the 30's, but none devil face. Some of mine are uncirculated (the ones from the 80s)

I don't really need to spend them, so I'll just keep hanging on to them. Who knows, maybe in 50 more years, there will be so many less in circulation. 

EASY: I have alot of other bills that were given to me, how the heck do I go about selling them? I don't know alot about them, and I know there so many little intricancies.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

The only thing I have that might be of any interest is a 1971 $10 bill with *'s in front of the serial number. It is definitely circulated.


----------

